# Mercedes Sprinter Side/Slding door



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

We have a La Strada Regent on a Mercedes Sprinter, the door handle on the sliding door seems to have come out of it's "socket" making the door unuseable from the outside (great for security but not for our access) it can still be opened from the inside. Anybody had this problem, is it easy to strip the door down or should I take it to Mercedes, (via the mortgage company).

Any help / suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

If you're mechanically minded and have appropriate tools, stripping it down shouldn't be too complicated. Biggest problem will be plastic clips that hold trim to the metal panels, these break easily so you may want to buy a good few spares before you start, or you'll never get it to fit back properly. 

The most likely problem internally is that the release cable will have come detached. They can be a pain to refit due to access. And make sure it's properly located or it'll pop back out again very easily.

However, being part or the base vehicle, is it under warranty?


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Levvo001 said:


> If you're mechanically minded and have appropriate tools, stripping it down shouldn't be too complicated. Biggest problem will be plastic clips that hold trim to the metal panels, these break easily so you may want to buy a good few spares before you start, or you'll never get it to fit back properly.
> 
> The most likely problem internally is that the release cable will have come detached. They can be a pain to refit due to access. And make sure it's properly located or it'll pop back out again very easily.
> 
> However, being part or the base vehicle, is it under warranty?


Very good summary Levvo, have had the same problem in the past. You are dead right about the plastis clips!
Would add that it is advisable to lubricate the cable well before final assembly.


----------



## cada (Sep 26, 2007)

You can change the side loading door handle without removing the interior trim on a sprinter


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, very interested in how you take the handle of without removing the trim, does it just pop off?


----------



## cada (Sep 26, 2007)

On the side of the door level with the handle there is a torx screw, if you remove this it lets the part with the lock in come out then the part you pull will push towards the front of the van and come out.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

I'll go and try, there is a plastic thing level with the door handle can I just pop this off?


----------



## cada (Sep 26, 2007)

It's a while since I did one but I'm sure that's about it


----------



## cada (Sep 26, 2007)

It's a while since I did one but I'm sure that's about it


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Thank you to all, had to take the handle off and release some of the panelling and by some miracle it all went back together again without a hitch. It was a brass lever rather than a cable which had fallen in front of the plastic clip on the handle, so it was just a question of getting the plastic part of the handle behind the the brass lever so it would pull the mechanism in order to open the door. All fixed now!
It's 27 degrees here today and had to put the awning out to do the job, I knew it would come in handy sometime!!


----------

